# ad nauseum C130 "Lost Connection" error on mini



## marklyn (Jan 21, 2002)

OK, I know there are other threads about the C130 error, but I couldn't find a thread with a workable solution for me.
Today I started getting the C130 error on both my mini's but not my Roamio.
The Roamio can still do internet things (youtube, etc.)
I rebooted the minis, no change.
I unplugged the Roamio (rebooted) and no change.
I unplugged my mini's (rebooted) no change.
I rebooted my router and no change.
I successfully forced a connection on the mini's and Roamio.
I tested the internet connection on the Roamio and minis, says it's good for the mini's and the Roamio, but still get the C130 only on the mini's.
Each mini is connected to a different part of the network, one to a switch and one directly to the router.

So my question that I wasn't able to find a conclusive answer to...
Can a C130 error have anything to do on Tivo's end and not have anything to do on my end?


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

Go to settings on the Mini and check the choice of DVR host. There's apparently an issue where the Mini is losing the host info when it and/or the host gets the new software update, with the results being exactly what you are seeing (and thus I suspect is your problem.)


----------



## marklyn (Jan 21, 2002)

CrispyCritter said:


> Go to settings on the Mini and check the choice of DVR host. There's apparently an issue where the Mini is losing the host info when it and/or the host gets the new software update, with the results being exactly what you are seeing (and thus I suspect is your problem.)


I saw your post after I had chatted with Tivo Support (Josh) just now...
This guy was asking me about how I have the mini's and Roamio connected. I told him I had them all on a netgear 16 port gigabit switch. He said that's the problem. He went into this long explanation about how using switches aren't supported by Tivo, and how they can 'create their own subnet' networks and won't 'see' the Roamio', blah, blah, blah.
If I weren't a network admin by trade, I'd have bought that since he sounded so convincing.
When I told him what I did for a living and I've never heard of that, plus I've never seen anything remotely like what he's describing on any of the forums in tivocommunity.com or their own Tivo forums, he put me on hold to ask his supervisor. Came back and explained it again as if I didn't hear him the first time.
So then he tells me that I'd really need to get what is called a managed switch so I can specifically configure each Tivo device on the switch. He asked me if I knew what that was. I reminded him what I do for a living and proceeded (nicely) to tell him that I'm not buying it. I've never heard of this and unless he can point me to some documentation on their website that describes this issue/problem, we needed to consider something else.
He said they were working on documentation now...

Ultimately, out of the blue he suggested doing the guided setup again on the mini's. Guess what. It worked and now I have my mini's back.

Was this crazy or is there any grain of truth to what he was trying to say about the Tivo mini's creating their own sub network?


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

marklyn said:


> Was this crazy or is there any grain of truth to what he was trying to say about the Tivo mini's creating their own sub network?


There are some older switches/routers that handle mDNS incorrectly; that could conceivably be thought of as being related to creating their own sub-network (if a switch doesn't broadcast the mDNS to the rest of the LAN, there may be some problems of that sort, but that's just a guess - I don't know how the mDNS is failing). But in general, no, there is no grain of truth there.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Always remember....there's Truth, and then there's TiVo TrUtH.


----------



## marklyn (Jan 21, 2002)

HarperVision said:


> Always remember....there's Truth, and then there's TiVo TrUtH.


Hah. I like that!


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

marklyn said:


> I've never seen anything remotely like what he's describing on any of the forums in tivocommunity.com


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=517759


----------



## aristoBrat (Dec 30, 2002)

CrispyCritter said:


> Go to settings on the Mini and check the choice of DVR host. There's apparently an issue where the Mini is losing the host info when it and/or the host gets the new software update, with the results being exactly what you are seeing (and thus I suspect is your problem.)


Weird -- all of my TiVos got the Summer Update over two weeks ago, but tonight, all of the Minis lost the host info. :down:


----------



## marklyn (Jan 21, 2002)

CrispyCritter said:


> Go to settings on the Mini and check the choice of DVR host. There's apparently an issue where the Mini is losing the host info when it and/or the host gets the new software update, with the results being exactly what you are seeing (and thus I suspect is your problem.)


Where exactly is this in the settings? I can't find it anywhere. Even though my problem is cleared up by doing the setup again, I'm still curious where this is.

update: found it under accounts and settings.!


----------



## aristoBrat (Dec 30, 2002)

Settings & Messages > Settings > Remote & Devices > TiVo DVR Connection


----------



## sbourgeo (Nov 10, 2000)

I just had this same problem on my mini and rebooted, tried different network cables, etc. with no success. After reading this I went to "TiVo DVR Connection", selected my Roamio, and all is working again!! :up:


----------



## swbail (Jan 7, 2003)

In case this helps anyone...similar problem after the software update, and the Mini said it couldn't see the Roamio DVR. Then I did a series of things I probably should not have done, including removing the Roamio DVR from the connected devices list and initiating guided setup on the Mini. At that point the Mini would not even complete guided setup because it just kept trying to find the Host DVR. Even after a reboot I could not get it past the screen where it looks for a host DVR. 

Tivo Support had me disconnect the ethernet cable of the Roamio, restart it, after it was back up connect the cable and get an IP address, and connect to Tivo service. Then we disconnected the ethernet and power on the Mini, waited 15 seconds connected both and initiated guided setup, and finally connect to Tivo service. They ended the call with a ticket number and if it doesn't work wait 2-4 hours. I figured there was no way in hell this was going to work, but sure enough it did.


----------



## jumpingjack (Aug 3, 2014)

I'm having this same issue. I contacted Tivo and was told that it's a software issue with the Roamio, and it will take 3-5 days to fix.


----------



## aristoBrat (Dec 30, 2002)

jumpingjack said:


> I'm having this same issue. I contacted Tivo and was told that it's a software issue with the Roamio, and it will take 3-5 days to fix.


If you don't want to wait, try the suggestion in post #2. Post #10 shows the full menu path, if needed.

I'd be a dead man in my house if the Minis ever went down for 3-5 days. lol


----------



## pshivers (Nov 4, 2013)

marklyn said:


> Where exactly is this in the settings? I can't find it anywhere. Even though my problem is cleared up by doing the setup again, I'm still curious where this is.
> 
> update: found it under accounts and settings.!


Marklyn - I see you are from Austin so you probably have a fine pair of tall boots to wear whenever you call TiVo Support, cause the BS can get Mighty Deep talking to them! 

Had the same problem just last night on 2 of my 3 Mini's. Respecified the Host Connection on the errant Mini's and all is fine once again... :up:


----------



## sddjd (Feb 3, 2009)

Similar problem here. Re-selecting the host DVR worked two days ago. Last night no deal- the host DVR is shown but with a red circle through it.

Restarting all devices and the whole network did nothing. Attempting to redo guided setup was a poor choice (avoid) as now the Mini is stuck in an endless loop at the "can't find your DVR" screen.

Really frustrating that our monthly fees support such cheap hardware and utterly nonexistent support.


----------



## stultus (Aug 27, 2002)

Mini died 2 days ago with this issue. Spent about 1.5 hours rebooting modem, moca, both tivos, forcing updates, changing MOCA channels, etc. Called tivo tech support, got a guy who was really irritated with my problem (which is the first time, TBH -- usually they are really great on the phone). Spent 30 minutes with him, he said it was a port forwarding issue on my router and was going to send me an email about it.

I just found this thread, reselected my Roamio from the Tivo, and it works again. So, thanks!

But Tivo: give me back my Saturday night!


----------



## faganns (Aug 9, 2014)

C130 error, but it tests ok to connect to the internet, looks ok, except no TV or recorded shows.

Seems it lost its host DVR info. Added that back in and all is working again.

Not sure whats causing the issue. Tivo should fix it, as I didnt change anything about my configuration...physically or settings wise.

Thanks for your help out there!


----------



## aristoBrat (Dec 30, 2002)

If you didn't already, be sure to call the problem in so TiVo can track how often it's happening.


----------



## pappasc (Dec 14, 2013)

Had this a bunch and completely resolved it by putting all my boxes on fixed IP addresses. It's easy to do from the settings on each tivo.


----------



## miketx (Sep 22, 2005)

I started having this issue (Minis lost the DVR) last week, but it has gotten really bad in the past 24 hours. I selected the host DVR, per instructions above, and everything seems happy again.

I've noticed alot of other little network "glitches" in the past month. Nothing in my physical network has changed, so it is 100% Tivo problems.


----------



## vanndamage (Apr 23, 2015)

I just cut the cord, going from a Dish Hopper and Mini setup to a OTA Tivo and Tivo Mini. Using the same exact networking setup, I never had any issues with the Dish setup. Now my mini disconnects at least once a day. Simple fix is to go back through settings -> network -> and tell it to re-DCHP, and it works. This is obviously a software issue. Tivo needs to address this, pretty frustrating.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

vanndamage said:


> I just cut the cord, going from a Dish Hopper and Mini setup to a OTA Tivo and Tivo Mini. Using the same exact networking setup, I never had any issues with the Dish setup. Now my mini disconnects at least once a day. Simple fix is to go back through settings -> network -> and tell it to re-DCHP, and it works. This is obviously a software issue. Tivo needs to address this, pretty frustrating.


Why not do the below and set them all to static IPs?



pappasc said:


> Had this a bunch and completely resolved it by putting all my boxes on fixed IP addresses. It's easy to do from the settings on each tivo.


----------



## --Scott-- (Feb 24, 2014)

I had a very similar issue. I use MoCa The root cause was my coax splitters used. I had 1,000 MHz (1 Ghz) splitters as installed by the cable company. In doing research I found MoCa runs at higher frequencies than that. MoCa 1.1 range is 500-1500 MHz and MoCa 2.0 in the 500-1650 MHz range. This is obviously above the rating of my coax splitters. To remedy I purchased replacement splitters on Amazon rated for 5-2400 MHz. Cost ranges from $6-$10. I have had zero connectivity issues since. 

(The coax splitters were all located in my basement near the primary cable drop coming into my house)


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

MOCA 1.1 (as used in TiVos and most other equipment) uses the MOCA "D band" which runs from 1.15 GHz to 1.5 GHz (MOCA 2.0 extends that to 1.675 GHz) and was designed to have enough power to work through 1GHz splitters. You probably had a bad splitter and replacing it with a new 1 GHz splitter would have worked just as well.


----------

